# ? For Man/ HB out there



## 2012solution (Jan 29, 2013)

So here I'm, a HD wife that would love to have sex daily if not more but he has PE problem that just turn me off , I have been doing it only once or twice weekly for the past 13 years and always frustrated with 1- 2 min sex and don't mention if I did get any O and don't even ask if he tries to care how i feel. he was trying to give me oral but i refused because i know he wants oral from me in return and in the end i will be the one that hanging again. So I have had enough of those BS and told him he has to fix his problem, I said I have tired of your 1-2 min sex and I have enough for 13 years, you have to fix your problem. Guess what he did or said? He was quiet for 5 seconds then he started talking about the road condition on our way back home from the city centre. So, my ? to most man and HB out there is that wont you feel insulted or worry or sorry and would say something to the wife?
He has got prescription for cialis and isn't cialis is for erectile problem? I know he wants to use that pill for his problem which I have doubt it works for PE and I hate to think I will be the one being used again.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I totally feel for you. I too have a high sex drive and could easily have sex every day. As loving as my wife is, she doesn't want sex much, LD person. I too relieve myself and I'd rather be with her.

Your hubby has to get off his butt, go see a therapist, Doctor, or maybe you should move on and find a real man?


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, making him insecure is surely going to help the problem.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

He has suffered from PE for 13 years. Have either of you tried anything to see if the PE issue got better? Did you ever voice your concerns throughout your 13 years or told him that you did not like your sex life? If neither of you communicated about it, then that's a terrible shame and a lot of wasted time.

I don't have PE, but some things to try are 1) Have him orgasm in his normal quick way, wait for his recovery and then try to have intercourse. 2) Have him try to do kegals so that his muscles will be stronger so that he can hold back his orgasms longer. 3) Try reducing some of the sensitivity for him by trying a condom on occasion? Just off the top of my head, things you two can try to see if it works.

Regarding Cialis, that may actually keep him fully erect after he ejaculates. I heard porn stars were using Viagra to try to keep shooting a lot of scenes in a short period of time.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I think you need to be as kind and gentle as you can be. 

I know your frustrated and annoyed ( I would be too!) but this is something that could really crush his confidence and self worth. I bet you he already feels like crap over this. NO man wants to be a disappointment in bed. It must be incredibly upsetting for him already. He just lacks the courage and maybe the communication skills to talk about it with you.

Why not make an appointment for him and then tell him that you love him and want to make your marriage work/better/saved/. Go with him to the appointment, hold his hand...be his biggest friend and supporter.

But please be kind... you (probably) won't get a second chance if your not.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I would think there are lots of things you can do to help him with his PE. One let him do oral on you and why do you feel you have to return the favor with oral. There are many times I let my wife have the orgasm and the next time I might get to have one. It doesnt always have to end in a tie score. Let him give you a massage and allow you to cum a few times before he gets his turn. Have you tried some desentizing creams? Maybe have him wear a condom? If you work with him and respect him in the loving making department he will have more desire. You have two issues here low desire and PE. Desire must come first! Good Luck


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry but the two of you need counseling

You sound very angry about his performance issue and he seems to recognize your anger by refusing to do anything about it

This is a viscious cycle that you need to break


----------



## 2012solution (Jan 29, 2013)

Thx to all the replies and suggestions ... I sounded angry for the fact that he always change subjects when there is problem brought up, instead of solving the problems he rather skips it. 
Plan 9 from OS was right that we didn't talk about this problem but only about few months back. about 8 months ago I told him I don't want to be woken up in the middle of my sleep to do it , Well, i didn't get any respect to that issue nor he asks why, he still does it for another few times till i finally voiced out, yeah, again.
I have been stupid for all these years thinking I have to satisfy my HB even though I m not pleased and now I just learnt that I'm a human being too even though I'm a woman/ wife. 
I work part time and make good income, and I do chores in the house as well as take good care of our kids, is not like i do absolutely nothing and I don't think i have to lower myself for him is the sole provider which I believe some woman out there does it this way.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow,

Alot of anger over several issues in your last post. I can't really address all that right now; but, I can tell you that cialis will delay ejaculation (as can a number of other drugs). It certainly is worth using to see if it helps. You can also learn a little bit about the problem and the squeeze method which helps for him to train himself and improve control.

Please get some help for thethe two of you. Much else seems to be wrong.


----------

